# ATTN: PILOT APPLICANTS



## zorro (30 Nov 2006)

I was in the local CFRC today, and it seems here on the board there has been conflicting information regarding the pilot trade being closed until April '07.

I've confirmed that for the DEO and CEOTP entry plans, the trade is indeed closed until AT LEAST April '07. The Captain I spoke to said this would be the earliest time they would begin processing these applications again, however, they haven't received official word as to when these entry plans will actually re-open. (there is a huge backlog of applications in the system)

As for ROTP applicants, the pilot trade is still open, due to the applicant pool for ROTP being seperate from DEO and CEOTP. So if your looking to apply, this is the only entry plan available for at least the near future. 

Hope this clarifies things.


----------



## Quag (30 Nov 2006)

ALSO open to VOT's.

FYI


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (30 Nov 2006)

Makes perfect sense. DEO/CEOTP are plans for the "immediate" pilot. ROTP is for future Pilots who will begin their training after school (which could be as far as four years away. You don't want to turn off the tap completely). Why aggrevate an overflowing system with more recruits? Like I mentioned earlier, I would be suprised if CEOTP reopens for Pilots in '07.


----------



## ark (6 Dec 2006)

zorro said:
			
		

> I was in the local CFRC today, and it seems here on the board there has been conflicting information regarding the pilot trade being closed until April '07.
> 
> I've confirmed that for the DEO and CEOTP entry plans, the trade is indeed closed until AT LEAST April '07. The Captain I spoke to said this would be the earliest time they would begin processing these applications again, however, they haven't received official word as to when these entry plans will actually re-open. (there is a huge backlog of applications in the system)



If the trade is closed, what happens to those currently being processed (waiting for the interview in my case)? I am doing a CT and Pilot is my only choice.


----------



## old man neri (6 Dec 2006)

ark said:
			
		

> If the trade is closed, what happens to those currently being processed (waiting for the interview in my case)? I am doing a CT and Pilot is my only choice.



You will not be getting an offer any time soon I imagine. Ask the recruiter about your situation, they will probably run you through ACS. I imagine that you will just play the waiting game. Again, I am only guessing, as your recruiter what they plan to do with you.

Cheers and good luck.


----------



## Elwood (6 Dec 2006)

Ark... if I understand you correctly... you can still do stuff like the interview, medical and ACS even if pilot is closed until April. It just means that no one from CEOTP or DEO will be selected by the officer selection committee as a pilot until new pilot slots are opened up in the new fiscal year.


----------



## old man neri (6 Dec 2006)

Elwood said:
			
		

> Ark... if I understand you correctly... you can still do stuff like the interview, medical and ACS even if pilot is closed until April. It just means that no one from CEOTP or DEO will be selected by the officer selection committee as a pilot until new pilot slots are opened up in the new fiscal year.



Again, ask your recruiter.


----------



## Quag (7 Dec 2006)

I'm not sure how it can be closed to DEO, as on my Dec 11th ACS, There is 1 DEO, 2 ROTP, 5 UTPNCM's and 2 CEOTP's.

Food for thought...

As well, does anyone know what dress to show up in at ACS for those of us who are already in the forces? 3b's?  The joining instructions are not clear.  
(Question for those who have done ACS after already serving).


----------



## old man neri (7 Dec 2006)

Quag said:
			
		

> As well, does anyone know what dress to show up in at ACS for those of us who are already in the forces? 3b's?  The joining instructions are not clear.
> (Question for those who have done ACS after already serving).



Actually, they were clear, they said to show up in civilian dress regardless of your current military status.


----------



## Quag (7 Dec 2006)

old man neri said:
			
		

> Actually, they were clear, they said to show up in civilian dress regardless of your current military status.



OK. Thanks.  I only have the ADMIN JI's, that's why I was asking.  It doesn't say that in the ADMIN JI's.


----------



## old man neri (7 Dec 2006)

Quag said:
			
		

> OK. Thanks.  I only have the ADMIN JI's, that's why I was asking.  It doesn't say that in the ADMIN JI's.



It should. Odd. Anyways, try to wear something comfy, those little toy airplanes you sit in aren't exactly the biggest and they sometimes get a little warm. Really light shoes so you can feel the pedals better might also help.


----------



## zorro (8 Dec 2006)

Not sure about your ASC situation Quag....I was just repeating what was explained to me concerning PLT trade.....

As for dress for ASC, yes they are extremely specific...

Have you read the "Canadian Forces Aircrew Selection Centre Joining Instructions for Pilot/Nav Candidates" that is provided to you along with the blue candidate study guide? On the very first page it clearly states; "All candidates, regardless of entry plan, will wear casual, civilian dress. No denim jeans, tshirts, shorts, running shoes or sandals are permitted during working hours. Flat soled shoes are recommended for the CAPSS sessions." It goes into further details about the whole week...but refer to the forms provided to you...

Good luck, I'll be attending soon as well...starting to get a little nervous...


----------



## Globesmasher (15 Dec 2006)

:rage:

THIS IS SO DAMNED IRRITATING.

We are more than 150 pilots short (below the PML) and attrition just gets worse each day ..... heck, every trade in every branch is short of people ..... why we aren't cramming qualified people through the door makes me shake my head.

 :rage:


----------



## Elwood (16 Dec 2006)

I think a lot of us are irritated by the slow recruiting process...


----------



## Klc (16 Dec 2006)

They can only cram so fast, and there seems to be a priority lately...


----------

